# SSC takes 1st place (Team Catagory) at the FSC Tourny



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

It started out at 5 am Saturday morning. Talbot Island with the other half of my team,Noel Kuhn. We walked into Talbot and were on the the beach at 6am. 

The morning started out slow for me with a few throwback whiting and three keepers at 14" I got my first Pomp (13") at about 730a. The bite slowed down significantly for me as the trough I was fishing drained. Noel was to the south of me about 200 yards. He had his Pompano limit by 10a. 

We decided that Noel would head south to find other species. I stayed on Talbot to finish limiting out on Pomps. Well, It was a nerve wrecking decision to do so but it paid off. By 1145a the bite started picking up again. I had slid south a bit to get into some deeper water and found a small cut closed in by a "V" shaped bar running N/S. I had 4 Pomps in the box by then and was looking for 2 more. 

The last 15 min on the beach were total chaos. I had just hung up the phone with anothe angler when I noticed one of my lines was slack. I grabbed the rod and ran backwards up the beach...fish on! Pomp #5. One more was all I needed,re-baited cast back out and another rod giggled and want slack. Grabbed it and the drag started screaming. I though at first is was a nce Red, No, 4' Bonnethead! Not that I needed one but hey, I like Bonnetheads (especially big ones) so what the hell... 
So Im fighting this shark(on 12lb line and a pomp rig) and he's running me up and down. Just then he gets crossed in my southernmost rod As I'm trying to get this under controll I notice my northernmost rod severely bent...POMPANO! Screw the shark,I break him off,throw that rod in the cart,grab the other one and start fighting the best Pomp of the day. Abouth 1/2 way through the battle the middle rod goes east I am only one person here...A friendly passerby point out that I have a fish on my other rod, I give him the OK to grab it,but just hold it there while I fight this fish in. After almost losing the Pomp twice, I get him out of the wash and safely in the box. He's a Nice one, looks to be about 3LB (2.96 on the scale) 
On to the rod that the passerby has, whaddaya know...another Bonnethead? yes...and NO, The SAME Bonnethead! he had eaten two differen rigs on two different rods!. He has now succesfully managed to make a complete mess out of my entire spread. 
I got him on the beach,untangled and unhooked him, measured him at 49" and released him. WHEW...All that took place in under 15min. 

Well It's 1pm now and I have a 30min walk back to the truck,so I pack it in and head south. Back in Vilano beach at 215p, I decided I really didnt have time to set back up and fish and still make the 330p weigh-in. 
I called Noel and he had added 3-4 nice Blues to our bag. I told him to keep fishing until the last minute and he did. 

245pm 
I had first place in the solo Pomp catagory(2.96lb) for about 15min. got beat out by a 3.6lb 

3pm 
Another team came in with a box of BIG blues to take the team agg. lead at 30.86 

315pm 
John (L2KF) brings a 6.3lb black drum to the scales..It would hold on to win the catagory (He is now the proud owner of a brand new AFAW 12' estuary blank) 

320pm 
Lyndon Godwin brings an 11.75lb aggregate Pomp bag to take 1st 

329pm 
My partner Noel and I weigh in. 
Total aggregate bag...31.06!! To take over 1st place overall. 

Noel beat me out on the aggregate Pomp bag by less than a pound to take 1st place in the individual Agg. Pomp catagory. 

I came in Second with a 12.96 Agg. Pomp bag and Lyndon took 3rd with 11.75lb. 

On some other points... 

The 3.96 Pomp held on for the win. 

Fishinmorticians brother weighed in a 12.60lb BLUEFISH! for the win in that catagory (he beat out second place by over 8lbs!) 

Kids catagory saw a 2 4lb slot Reds tie for 3rd, a 5.5lb black drum took 2nd and a near 6lb slot Red took 1st. 

We had approx. 110 entrants. about 75% weighed in fish. The weather was beautiful and the fish were biting from Talbot Island to Flagler Beach. 

It really felt great to take the win, I really didnt think we had a chance, and was actually suprised when we went to the scales. It was close but a WIN is a WIN!


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

*Well done!!!*

:fishing:Congratulations on the win to you and your partner. Sorry that KD and I didn't get a chance to meet you, but I'm sure we'll see you on the beach somewhere. This is a great report and anyone who missed this tournament really missed a great day of fun and fishing.


----------



## Bennie (Apr 10, 2004)

*Tourney*

Good job to you and Noel. I fished Talbot today and all I could get was 5 Drum, and a hand full of whiting.Noel and Lyndon were there but don't know what they got , cause the stinky weather made me leave at 9:45 . Good fishin to all


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Bennie, Noel had 3 pomps today and got three of his 200 lb shark leaders bit off!  he said there were some MONSTERS in the trough! Not sure how lyndon ended up today either. Funny on the drum, Yesterday nothing but Pomps were caught, with scattered whiting...go figure.


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

congrats on the tourney!!! sounds like its time for some late sharkin'...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Congratulations, Barty, and John, y'all did us PROUD!!!  

Now, Barty...opcorn: 

Ain't you glad I talked you into stayin' put???  

You sure showed out, especially for not being able to fish much in the last few months. I remember you saying, several times, "We gotta hit Talbot!" That's why I was so adamant that you keep your spikes in the sand and keep fishin'.

The sun don't shine on the same dog's azz every day, but today's your day. Bask in it!


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*fsc*

And nobody took pics?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Perty werk Barty.


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

Give me a call when you get some free time barty, i would like to take a look at your afaw again to see what you did to it exactly.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Congratulations Barty! You and Noel did a good job.

The tournament ran too long for me -- had my Pompano limit by 1000. Fished the last four hours for the big slot Red that never showed. 

Unfortunately I caught him on Friday. Prefishing the same spot the day before, I took a limit of Pompano (plus returned two), the fat 24" Red and probably a dozen Blues. 

See you on the beach!


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome job! I saw when you guys racked them up for the photo op! I'll bet that will make some delicious dinner! That is a heck of a story you have for trying to catch them too! Congratulations!!! Wish I would have known earlier that it was you out there, definately would have come to say hi!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations "Barty" sounds like you guys had alot of fun out there :beer:.....LOL sun don't shine on a dog butt ....havent heard that in a long time...

*Latin Good Old Boys Club* opcorn:
No membership Needed, everyone welcome


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Winning a tourney, shows who knows there stuff!!!:fishing: Outstanding job guys! Big Harty Congrats!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Congratz!!!*

Great showing... Sounds like a great tourney....
SSC lives...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

chilehead2 said:


> And nobody took pics?


I was too preoccupied when I left the house at 345a...forgot the camera. Dont worry, There were plenty of pics from the weigh-in. I'll put them up when they get posted on the clubs board.

Thanks guys, Especially RR for helping to convince me to stay put...I like to move around a lot,in the past that (tournaments) habit has proven fatal.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

congrats Barty. Now I really wish I'd come out there and tried my hand at a new venue. Instead I spent the weekend sick in bed. Maybe next year I'll avoid a cold and try that place out. Congrats again.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Aaron, I cam down with a nasty little cold Wed.! Thurs at work was sheer hell...Tell ya what, Zycam swabs are the best thing out there. I started using them Friday,and by Sat morn. I felt fine. Wouldn't have mattered anyway, I would Never call in sick from fishing, I have to be borderline dying to stay home.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah, but a 3.5 hr a way trip to and from a fishing ground is pretty tough, compared to a 30 min drive to the beach. I'll have to look that stuff up, but boy i felt like I was dying on Sat. Couoldn't even do my yearly rower's vs alum homecomming race. Didn't matter, the alumns taught those younguns a lesson and won without me.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Heres 9 of the 12 Pomps we had for 1st place agg.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Congrats Barty*

Great job. Way to go. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*tourny pics?*

did anyone take action pics durning the tourny? surf fish??


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

No. Everyone was too busy actually fishing.


----------

